# Lightweight inexpensive car seat for air travel?



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

I know I've seen threads like this before but never paid too much attn because I could borrow my sister's car seat for travel...

But... now we're both taking trips at the same time! I can't remember the brand of her carseat, but it's nice and narrow and lightweight, perfect for air travel.

We're going on a LONG plane trip (7 hrs) and am NOT going to take my britex for my 29 month old dd.

Any suggestions? I'm looking for something I can run to Target today and pick up!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Cosco Scenera







40 dollars. Lightweight (9 lbs). Easy to install.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep Scenera. Runs $50 at my local target, but you can also get it at walmart and kmart of you have those, usually for $40
Also, if you care at all, the colors each store stocks are different..I think Target carries the blue, kmart the brown, and Walmart sometimes a pladi black or else different blue than target.
Have a good trip!


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Is the scenera good for an every day car seat as well?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
Is the scenera good for an every day car seat as well?

Yes, it is a perfectly fine seat. Lightweight, easy to install in most cars, has a high RF limit of 35 pounds, great for RF most kids until about 3 years old, also fits most newborns well as it has a LOW set of slots also. All seats sold meet minimum standards, so it passes crash testing.

Cons: it *is* lightweight, and it has minimal padding - if you are used to a very plush, sturdier seat like a Britax, this seat might seem flimsy and un-plush (i think I just made that word up, LOL!) The highest slot height is low, so that if a child actually maxxes out the RF limit of the seat, they usually are already over the top slots, and therefore the seat can't be used FF, because their shoulders are already over the top slots, lol.

All in all, a decent choice, will get many kids from birth to about 3 yrs old, and for $40, that's a steal.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks. DD is about to out grow her "bucket" car seat. I'd honestly like 3 car seats, as we have grown used to the convienence of a base in my car, DH's car, and the ability to take the bucket easily with us in anyone's car.

I'd like one for each of our cars, as well as a traveling car seat for others that is east to install.


----------

